# Cheap Really Useful Box 50 Litre.



## ijamo (May 12, 2010)

I am looking for a cheap 50 litre box.
Best I found was £11.99 at Argos but they sold out.
Any ideas where else I could find one?

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*RuB's*

Have you tried your local STAPLES Store??
they sell RuB's


----------



## ijamo (May 12, 2010)

Madmonk said:


> Have you tried your local STAPLES Store??
> they sell RuB's


No I haven't.. Might pop up there tomorrow and have a look thanks:no1:


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

ijamo said:


> No I haven't.. Might pop up there tomorrow and have a look thanks:no1:


 
staples were doing a deal on some rubs.. buy one get one half price when i was in the other week : victory:


----------



## Lee Noone (Jun 3, 2010)

my local argos stocks up quick on them but they only get 2 in at a time


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

asda usually have some rubs, last one i got was 75 litres and cost me £5


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe Ikea??


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

i think the staples offer was on 18L and the 33L ones.it was bogof and still on ,on sunday.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

swift_wraith said:


> asda usually have some rubs, last one i got was 75 litres and cost me £5


they're not 'RUBs' then...
Really Useful Products Ltd - Box Details




RICK 13 said:


> i think the staples offer was on 18L and the 33L ones.it was bogof and still on ,on sunday.


nice one!
will shoot down there tomorrow...


----------



## jasper89 (Feb 1, 2010)

was this for the staples own brand because i went and only one on offer and it was a 64 ltr i think bogof ,,,,, need some 33ltr


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

jasper89 said:


> was this for the staples own brand because i went and only one on offer and it was a 64 ltr i think bogof ,,,,, need some 33ltr


no i went in again today.the offer was still on the 18L and the 33L ones.i had to llok on the shelves to see it though.


----------

